# 'Dummies' R me



## Roadwarrior (May 24, 2018)

In my career I had to keep abreast of new changes or new adaptations to the hardware & software associated with my field.  I found that the 'Dummies' books were invaluable.  I would buy the title associated with the subject, read it get a basic understanding then if need be I would get a more advanced publication to learn the process in depth.  I learned about micro computers, then DOS, Windows, Word Perfect, Lotus, DBASE, Office, UNIX & finally Linux.  I learned how to program in HTML, PHP, Java, Javascript,,,etc.  I still go back to them first now if I want to learn a new process, even though I'm retired & no longer required to be a tech support person.


----------



## RadishRose (May 24, 2018)

RW, you're no dummie!


----------



## NancyNGA (May 26, 2018)

Roadwarrior, I don't know how the Dummies books are written, but when it comes to software, I'm a big fan of learning by doing.  Just jump into it, then go back and pick up the details as you need them. 

 I took a "theoretical" course in FORTRAN in 1968. No computer available. Can you believe? I was lost.  Four years later I picked it up in a few days by helping a friend find a bug in a complicated program he had written.  It was under deadline, spent 2 or 3 all-nighters. It was a perfect learning experience. A lot of fun. Pressure helps too.  

Changing the subject a little...  You mentioned in another thread you use a spread-sheet.  Do you have a recommendation for a spreadsheet program?  I just want the spreadsheet.  Something where you can program the entries like with Excel, but not with all the extra baggage that seems to come with Excel.


----------



## Roadwarrior (May 26, 2018)

NancyNGA said:


> Changing the subject a little...  You mentioned in another thread you use a spread-sheet.  Do you have a recommendation for a spreadsheet program?  I just want the spreadsheet.  Something where you can program the entries like with Excel, but not with all the extra baggage that seems to come with Excel.



Fortran been there, done that - Yep lost the whole time.  LibreOffice for Windows Suite - Compatible with Office but *FREE!!!  *https://www.libreoffice.org/


----------



## NancyNGA (May 26, 2018)

Roadwarrior said:


> ... LibreOffice for Windows Suite - Compatible with Office but *FREE!!!  *https://www.libreoffice.org/


Thanks Roadwarrior.  I just downloaded it.  Now I just need to find some free time to try it out, and use it.


----------

